# Eddie's 2014 Cruze slow build



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

old single shot relay









New 2 shot










cant even tell its not the original











took me 5 minutes to swap relays, 4 of those was trying to wiggle the old one out. Had to pry it out with my knife.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good so far. I looked at adding that trunk switch, but I wanted the airbag indicator as well. I found it, but it was first out of stock, then they stopped making it. So I made my own. I added a separate relay for the trunk switch under the dash.

Does the backup cam kit reprogram the MyLink unit?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

The trunk switch? It doesn't reprogram, you tap into the same wires as if you were making your own. I personally see no disadvantage of not having the airbag indicator, my wife sits in the back with our daughter and since its just an indicator, I saw no real need for it. 

The backup cam kit doesn't reprogram MyLink either, it just interrupts the screen when the camera is activated and displays the camera feed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Eddy!


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> So with that out of the way, I looked into a trunk release button and picked up this lil guy


Interesting. My old '15 Cruze eco had the trunk button on the left, where that unlock/lock switch is. I'm guessing that is for central locking? I'm pretty sure my switch was on the door by the window switches. I didn't know they made that many changes between '14 and '15 model years.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

did a lil weight reduction


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Here is the downpipe installed at 50,800 miles....bought it used, supposed to be ZZP but it didn't have their logo 









debadged as well

















Dirty engine bay


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice Eddy!


Eddie, Brain


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

trunk release is in...usb port charges pretty quick too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the back-up cam installed yet? If not, can you document how you will be doing it?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Is the back-up cam installed yet? If not, can you document how you will be doing it?


not in yet, but I will make sure to document the process


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> not in yet, but I will make sure to document the process


I have mine physically installed, but the wires terminate in a pile by the brake pedal at the moment. :huh:


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

did you get the same kit I got?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

got the FC-GMLN wired to try it out and it works! The backup lines even turn as I turn the steering wheel. I cant use the camera included in the kit, but that's ok because I had ordered this one.










Kit is pretty much plug and play other than power/ground/obd2 port pin 1 tapping. Pics to come


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> did you get the same kit I got?



No, mine is a Chinese camera and the plan is to hook it to my not yet installed larger GM mirror with video screen embedded in it.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Installed my Rosen/Echomaster backup cam and it works perfectly. I had originally bought a cam that replaces a license plate light but I liked the image on the Echomaster camera that I decided to use that instead. 

Ebay lic plate cam










Echomaster









The Echo has selectable parking lines which the Rosen box already provides, another reason I went with that cam....couldn't turn them off on the ebay cam.

Cam installed on the trunk trim piece










Drilled a hole to run my wires across










Drilled through the trunk and added a grommet










Hook ups couldn't be easier...power, ground, Pin1 on obd2 port. Used fuse #2 inside the cab










Testing before tucking it all away. The Rosen box plugs in between the MyLink screen and the oem video cable. This way it kills the oem feed when in R.










Turning wheel


















Centered


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Previous owner had stated that the driver heated seat didn't work. When I'd press the button, it would flash and then turn off. I ordered a new element and went to try it out before having my upholstery shop install it. Turns out that the element was just unplugged. Plugged in the new one and it warmed up FAST...unplugged it and plugged in the original and the seat was warm within seconds. Oh well, guess I have a spare element now.

Next up are fog lamps...already have the oem fog light switch installed and the dash does indicate when I turn them on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

From Sandy Blogs:

[h=2]Inoperative Heated Seats[/h]







January 9, 2015​The driver and front passenger heated seats (RPO KA1) may be inoperative on some 2010-2013 Lacrosse; 2010-2015 Camaro, Equinox, Terrain; 2011-2015 Regal, Cruze, Volt; 2012-2015 Verano, Sonic; and 2013-2015 Malibu models. DTC U0209 (Lost Communication with Front Seat Heating Control Module) may be set in the HVAC module.

The inoperative heated seats condition may be due to an intermittent software issue within the heated seat module that results in loss of communication from the HVAC module.

*TIP:* Do not replace the heated seat module for this condition.

If both heated seats are inoperative and DTC U0209 is set in the HVAC module, remove the appropriate fuse for the K29 Seat Heating Control Module and reinstall. This will reset the K29 Seat Heating Control Module.

Next, reprogram the K29 Seat Heating Control Module using the latest calibration in TIS2Web, available December 8, 2014.

If both heated seats are inoperative but DTC U0209 is not present, follow the normal heated seat inoperative diagnostics in the appropriate Service Information.

_– Thanks to Christopher Crumb_


And from the owners manual:

*Remote Start Heated Seats
When it is cold outside, the heated
seats can be turned on
automatically during a remote
vehicle start. The heated seats will
be canceled when the ignition is
turned on. Press the control to use
the heated seats after the vehicle is
started.
The heated seat indicator lights on
the control do not turn on during a
remote start.
The temperature performance of an
unoccupied seat may be reduced.
This is normal.
The heated seats will not turn on
during a remote start unless the
heated seat feature is enabled in
the vehicle personalization menu.
See Remote Vehicle Start on
page 2-10 and Vehicle
Personalization on page 5-35.


Vehicle Personalization
The audio system controls are used
to access the personalization
menus for customizing vehicle
features.
CONFIG (Configuration): Press to
access the Configuration
Settings menu.
MENU/SEL: Press the center of
this knob to enter the menus and
select menu items. Turn the knob to
scroll through the menus.
BACK: Press to exit or move
backward in a menu.
Entering the Personalization
Menus
1. Press CONFIG to access the
Configuration Settings menu.
2. Turn the MENU/SEL knob to
highlight Vehicle Settings. Press
the CONFIG button until Vehicle
is highlighted on vehicles with a
navigation system only.

Remote Start Auto Heat Seats
On vehicles with remote start and
heated seats, the heated seats can
be set to on or off.
Press the MENU/SEL knob when
Remote Start Auto Heat Seats is
highlighted to open the menu. Turn
the knob to highlight On or Off.
Press the BACK button to confirm
the selection and move back to the
last menu.*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Previous owner had stated that the driver heated seat didn't work. When I'd press the button, it would flash and then turn off. I ordered a new element and went to try it out before having my upholstery shop install it. Turns out that the element was just unplugged. Plugged in the new one and it warmed up FAST...unplugged it and plugged in the original and the seat was warm within seconds. Oh well, guess I have a spare element now.
> 
> Next up are fog lamps...already have the oem fog light switch installed and the dash does indicate when I turn them on.


Some of the more useful Foglight threads:

*Budget OEM Fog Lights Install*


Fog light plug

Answers for fog light reprogramming for 2013's

*Eco Cruze Fog Light Install--Warning: Lots of pics!!*



How-To: Install Fog Lights WITHOUT Removing Front Bumper
Fog light plug


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice Build!


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Just paid for a BNR boost accumulator, LS7 coils, bigger injectors and BNR handheld. Once it all gets here, I'll contact Jerry and have him tune it. Plan is to eventually make this E85 capable. With gas prices going up 12 cents per gallon in California, I'm hoping I can take advantage of cheaper fuel.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

deck lid install has begun


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

and done



























Paint match was very close and install was a breeze. Its not taped down because I want to silicone the 4 holes on the lid...just bolted down for now but the tape is on the spoiler side


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

scored a like new BNR boost accumulator, used BNR handheld, used BNR LS7 coil kit, used AEM wide band..autometer boost gauge and a trans temp sensor, flow matched 10cc+ injectors (Were used on e85). Looks like I'm going with BNR tuning now and more than likely will get the missing pieces to run e85. 2.09/gal for e85 vs 3.50/gal for 91. Paid less than what the coil kit costs new for all of this stuff, awesome deal.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

battery died today and yesterday...picked up an AGM 94R from sears for $158.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Placed an order with Evolution Autowerks...time to light up the night


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ordered and received my flex fuel sensor ACDelco 13577429, ordered and received my Bosch green giants 0280155968 from BNR. 










now im just waiting on sensor pigtail 13352241 and Molex MX64 pins to connect the sensor to the ECM.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

gotta get new pics up but I am now running e85, lowered the car on eibachs and have a zzp pod with aem boost and wideband gauges. Got my rear whiteline swaybar and front moog links


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I know it's a tough question but how much would you say you spent on your whole reverse camera installation? I really want to add the exact setup to my 14'.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> I know it's a tough question but how much would you say you spent on your whole reverse camera installation? I really want to add the exact setup to my 14'.


I think I paid like $100 and it came with everything needed. My car came with Mylink already, so it was pretty easy to do. I got real lucky as the seller was closing his shop and I got a killer deal, similar kits sell for $500+


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

installed rear sway bar, moog front sway bar links, zzp catless mid pipe and a shark fin antenna from bnr. Been averaging 2-3mpg less on e85 vs 91. That's about 10% drop but e85 has been 2.19 and 3.89 for 91. Also added camber bolts up front and a toe shim to the RR as it was in the yellow. Camber was still in the green but borderline.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How about a fresh picture or two?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

i'll get some pics soon, has been raining on and off and the car has been dirty. Added an Eco front lower lip spoiler thing...gives it a lower look. Also ordered a Forge recirculating valve from BNR


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

waiting on mobile car wash guy. Notice the broken grille on the bottom left....big rock broke it at one point...bent the condenser/intercooler/radiator


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

ordered a Camaro frameless mirror, should have that swapped in soon


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

ordered a fiberglass sub box from intense autowerks, sundown E-10 and Audio Control LC2i from EMF car audio. Was hoping Andrei would build me one but I never heard from him so I'll give Intense a try. I already have KnuKoncepts power, speaker and RCA wiring....just need the hardware now.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

wrapped the chrome trim piece. Vinyl was a perfect match.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Man I wish had a nice clean garage to work in....

Looks good


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Sub box almost done


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Man I wish had a nice clean garage to work in....
> 
> Looks good


ill show you the dirt side, lol...I have a mess. 

Thanks! Wrapping wasn't too hard...next up will be the trunk..going to delete the bowtie and fill in the coin slot


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you a body guy? If so, do a quick and dirty how to - you know take pics at each step.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm a diy kinda guy...I got a tip from someone on the cruzetalk fb page about bondo'ing shut the coin slot and wrapping over it. I'm going to give that a shot and will post pics when I do.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

did some modding...














Also got my LC2i, Audison amp, Sundown E10 sub, knukonceptz install kit and a stealth box I'll be installing today.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Got it all in and wired up. Tapped into the front left and right speakers by the hood release lever. Now I just have to set my gain and filter so I can adjust the lc2i


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Heat soak has been killing me. Ebay had a nice coupon last week and jumped on that and picked up an FMIC.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you finish the trunk lid?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

no, I just left the bowtie wrapped and left it at that. Im now moving forward with my audio build. Custom door sail pods, Sundown 50.4 and 1000D amps, ampere audio front stage and sundown rear.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Slapped some 15mm spacers all around.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ported manifold and installed pcv kit. Slapped a ported throttle body on there too...hopefully it wakes it up a bit. Waiting on new gaskets to install it all.










Picked up an SS sedan steering wheel with paddle shifters...got that wired up and installed


----------



## NobleCruze (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey nice power and sound build. Do you mind if I ask where you got the spacers and is there any chatter on hard accel or heavy braking?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

NobleCruze said:


> Hey nice power and sound build. Do you mind if I ask where you got the spacers and is there any chatter on hard accel or heavy braking?


Thanks! I got them on ebay, item # 192183963860. So far I've put about 300 miles on them and no noises or any issues. They're hub and wheel centric so they dont cause any vibrations either


----------



## NobleCruze (Feb 1, 2018)

These are pretty affordable. Thanks Eddie! Hopefully my build eta to where yours is soon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Picked up an SS sedan steering wheel with paddle shifters...got that wired up and installed


Did you do a write up on how to get the paddle shifters to work or for that matter the whole process? I have a Camaro wheel with paddle shifters and need to plan for the install.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> eddiefromcali said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up an SS sedan steering wheel with paddle shifters...got that wired up and installed
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Theres a how to for both already. Followed that and i was set.



So you followed both to a T and had no issues?


*How to remove and replace your steering wheel

I cannot locate a paddle shifter tutorial

Edit:

*[h=1]Install Working paddle shifters (How-to)[/h]


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> eddiefromcali said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a how to for both already. Followed that and i was set.
> ...


https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161...6-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Had to trim my air bag plastic a bit to make it fit on the steering wheel and my bag only had one connector, everything else was just as described in the how tos.


https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161...place-your-steering-wheel.html#/topics/137946

Install Working paddle shifters (How-to) https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137946


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161...6-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html
> 
> Had to trim my air bag plastic a bit to make it fit on the steering wheel and my bag only had one connector, everything else was just as described in the how tos.
> 
> ...


I have actually already read that, forgot about it and lost it.

Time to reread and add it to the TOC 

Thanks

EDIT:

Now I realize why I could not find it, it *was* in the wrong subforum


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Little audio build update...

Got my Ampere Audio components installed.








Fast rings are awesome, btw









Tweeters in custom pods, slightly on/off axis

Since I tapped into the OEM wiring, I had to make a T-Harness to avoid cutting or splicing into the OEM wiring. I used a PAC LOC, ditched the LOC part and ran 2 different size speed wire bundles to/from my Rockford Fosgate DSR1. 









Unmodded PAC unit

From the HU to the DSR1, I used Install Bay 18ga OFC speedwire https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004H1KAMQ/ and from the amps to the T-Harness, I used 14ga OFC speedwire I found on ebay. Since I'm running an active setup, I had to run my own wire from the 14ga at the T-Harness to the doors for my tweeters....this is where it got a lil tricky. After soldering all my connections at the harness behind the HU, I ran Knukonceptz wire from there to the front door wiring harness junctions on driver and passenger sides. I didn't want to poke holes or snake wires around the OEM plug, so I bought the required pins for the plug and ran my wiring that way....way way way cleaner than shoving wires through.









Note 39 & 41









Other side, 39 & 41

Started tuning with the DSR1 when I ran into a good deal on a Digital Designs SS5 amp SS5 . So I'm ripping out the Sundowns and going to run a single amp. Did I mention I replaced the Audison mono with a Sundown 1000D and added a 50.4? lol 

To throw another wrench at all this, I was given a set of Oncore Audio components to test. https://www.oncore.audio/on6/?p_name=ON SERIES SHOP Which means I gotta rip out all my Ampere stuff and install these. lol


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Forgot to mention that I picked up a pair of these too https://www.seicane.com/car-horn-re...olet-cruze-audio-door-angle-gums-2pcs-s37tr32










Will install the Oncore tweeters on that


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> Forgot to mention that I picked up a pair of these too https://www.seicane.com/car-horn-re...olet-cruze-audio-door-angle-gums-2pcs-s37tr32
> 
> 
> 
> Will install the Oncore tweeters on that


Nice find. Do these fit the area where the mirrors are or over the existing tweeters?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Nice find. Do these fit the area where the mirrors are or over the existing tweeters?


Correct, they replace the original mirror area covers, aka "sails."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

How is the quality. They look like blow molded pieces.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> How is the quality. They look like blow molded pieces.


it looks, feels and weights about the same as stock covers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> it looks, feels and weights about the same as stock covers.



Well, at that price, I might have to get a pair just in case....


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Well, at that price, I might have to get a pair just in case....


do it, theyre cheap...will probably spend more on new push pin thingies from the dealer than the panels themselves


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Ended up swapping speakers. The Amperes were good but got these to test and keep. 


















Gave it a wash and doesn't look that bad still at 69k miles









Now I just have to re-tune my system and all that fun stuff


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Had jacked up the car to track down a clunk I was getting coming and taking off to a stop. Looked at the front driver tire and noticed this



































Got rid of my clunk (Loose exhaust hanger bracket bolt) and installed a TTR trans mount.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

slapped some 52lb injectors on the car and ordered a GTX250


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

had a magnaflow muffler welded on...little extra rumble and no drone...I like it


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

sold my 42lb injectors since I've been on 52s for a month now...ordered 60s in preparation for my GTX250  will have the 52s for sale soon as well.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

got some Verano undercarriage panels...hope they fit! lol. My GTX250 shows up this Monday, injectors, valve springs and a secret beta testing part show up today....cant wait! Should be pushing over 300hp soon


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> got some Verano undercarriage panels...hope they fit! lol. My GTX250 shows up this Monday, injectors, valve springs and a secret beta testing part show up today....cant wait! Should be pushing over 300hp soon


I have a set from an ECO. When you figure out how to attach them, let me know.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I have a set from an ECO. When you figure out how to attach them, let me know.


I assume the studs aren't there? Figured I would just drill the floor pan and nutsert the hole for a bolt.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> I assume the studs aren't there? Figured I would just drill the floor pan and nutsert the hole for a bolt.


Correct. Aren't you worried about rust/water infiltration?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Correct. Aren't you worried about rust/water infiltration?


not really. I live in southern California, so we hardly have any rain. Plus I like using green (609) Loctite on any press fit situations like these...that would seal any potential moisture between the floorboard and the nutsert and then blue Loctite on the bolt threads takes care of that side. If that doesn't work, I could just weld a bolt down into the floor from the inside and make my own stud.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

BNR FPCM is in, works good w/o an updated tune. Waiting on that to slap on my 60lb injectors and then swap valve springs. Ordered a little hand held spring compressor, cam locking kit, BUNCH of gaskets/seals and exhaust band clamp. Once the injectors and springs are in, I'm going to get a base dyno run and will go back after the turbo is broken in. All I need now is an oil change and fresh plugs.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Got my 60lb tune in and its way smoother than the 52...especially at idle. I bought a spare 1.4 longblock for $100...plan is to rebuild it it BNR pistons and swap it in when ready. Had to order the kent moore valve spring compressor because the little hand held one I tried doesn't fit inside the spring holes....though about buying a universal one but I don't think I can keep the spring compressed with one and and install the locks with another..thats not an issue with the KM tool design. Since I'm removing the springs, will replace valve stem seals as well, so ordered the KM seal puller and the installer tools.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

valve spring compressor came in and works perfectly. All I did was shove some twine down into the cylinder and swapped a stock for a bnr spring...took a few tries to get the locks on the stem, but nothing a screwdriver and some grease couldn't handle.



























plan now is to swap springs and get on the dyno for a before run...once the GTX250 is fully broken in, I'll go back for an after.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

so i installed the valve springs on my motor....simple process, just time consuming. Also went ahead and installed the L and R aero panels with simple self tapping screws. Im waiting on some hardware for the muffler panel and will get that installed asap as well. I wasnt able to secure the pane in a couple of spots because the panel holes were up against the actual floor pan and not a hollow crossmember like most of them were. So the plan is to get some "adhesive or weld mount studs" and stick them on the underside with epoxy to hold up the couple of spots i couldnt drill at. The muffler panel might be trickier since the Verano and Eco use what appears to be a different tank strap that has a stud on it for the panel to fasten to. I might have to just zip tie it or put another weld mount on the heat shield. 

Dyno pulls are scheduled for later this week to get baseline numbers before the GTX250 is installed. I am fully prepared to go all out with the new turbo, cant wait.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

GTX250 is in and 350 miles into its break in process. I took a 5hr trip last night and averaged 24mpg on E80 @ 70-75mph with nasty side wind all the way. Boost does take longer to kick in but when it does, it just keeps pulling and pulling and pulling. The car put down 160hp on a hot/humid day with a low reading Dynapack and what looks like an above average crack on the turbo....would explain why Jerry was seeing pressure drop where it shouldn't. 

Hopefully I can coordinate Jerry with the dyno shop so we do some "live" tuning while I'm there and get you guys some solid numbers from this turbo. Not much else to report other than just taking it easy on it and waiting to get it dialed in


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Got the third aero panel on, but it looks like the eco cruze and verano both use a different set of tank straps with provisions to bolt up the middle section of the panel










My 2LT doesn't have those flat surfaces to the aero panel to bolt or clip onto. So as seen below, I just used the outer mounting brackets and then just ziptied the middle portion which has 2 pre-drilled holes (I assume for drainage purposes?) up to the gas tank shield (#5 in the above parts diagram).


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Heres a pic of the aero panels on the verano they came off of,









you can see how the tank straps have provisions for the plastic nuts....non-aero package cruze don't have that. 

Right panel on the donor vehicle









Left panel









And DEI gold tape on the underside of the oem heat shield. I also header wrapped the downpipe and hot side of the FMIC pipes (Not pictured).


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Put some Eco wheels on and the car def feels "quicker." Also installed some CDT components


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

76,600 miles now (3k on GTX250 setup) and the felpro valve cover gasket I used when I did the spring swap gave out under boost. I guess it was pushed out of the cover and was causing a massive leak...had -30 LTFT at one point. Will probably just pick up a new cover and keep this one as a spare. Might have to crank down a lil harder on the valve cover bolts too, 28psi seems to be too much for these gaskets.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

did you need to change anything on your fuel setup ? besides injectors, did you need to do fuel pump of even the fuel pump module BNR sells ?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

SlyCruze said:


> did you need to change anything on your fuel setup ? besides injectors, did you need to do fuel pump of even the fuel pump module BNR sells ?


running BNR 60lb injectors along with their FPCM. Stock pump provides enough flow and psi to the injectors, even on full E85. Car is at 83k now, no problems, zero complaints and oem valve cover gasket has been holding up good with 9.5-10 AFR at WOT all the way to 6k rpm. 

If youre considering the GTX, do it...I love it...its the best thing ive done to the car. You wont need the pump module if you dont run E85 and you get the 60lb injectors, which I recommend over the 42 or 52. The 60s perform better at idle and low engine speeds than the rest.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, i bit the bullet last year on the ZZP V2 turbo, this was before BNR released their new GTX. long story short it only went in the car a couple weeks ago and i have the car parked for another month or so so i haven't even been able to take it out. i do already have 42lbs injectors, but was curious if i had to go the next step with the pump and stuff.

been seriously contemplating getting the bigger injectors and their FPMC though.

cheers


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

eddiefromcali said:


> Got my 60lb tune in and its way smoother than the 52...especially at idle. I bought a spare 1.4 longblock for $100...plan is to rebuild it it BNR pistons and swap it in when ready. Had to order the kent moore valve spring compressor because the little hand held one I tried doesn't fit inside the spring holes....though about buying a universal one but I don't think I can keep the spring compressed with one and and install the locks with another..thats not an issue with the KM tool design. Since I'm removing the springs, will replace valve stem seals as well, so ordered the KM seal puller and the installer tools.


Hey man did u do the 200 mile brake in period or no? Cause mine got put into limp mode just holding at 10psi


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jsjr56 said:


> Hey man did u do the 200 mile brake in period or no? Cause mine got put into limp mode just holding at 10psi


He has not been online here for about 8 months. But if you read this from above...








Eddie's 2014 Cruze slow build


so i installed the valve springs on my motor....simple process, just time consuming. Also went ahead and installed the L and R aero panels with simple self tapping screws. Im waiting on some hardware for the muffler panel and will get that installed asap as well. I wasnt able to secure the pane...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

